# Smoking a Beef Tenderloin



## Sigma Man

Tomorrow I will be smoking a beef tenderloin and would like some suggestions. I know that beef tenderloins are much more lean that the pork tenderloins that I have smoked in the past. I plan to marinade overnight and inject with a liquid today. I have a GOSM which has a water pan to help with keeping the meat from drying out.

Any other suggestions? They would be much appreciated.

Sigma Man


----------



## Andy M.

I'm not a smoking expert but a tenderloin is the last cut I would think of smoking.  IMO, it's too lean for a low and slow cooking method.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hopz

FYI- I have smoked beef tenderloins frequently and all I can tell you is that it was among the top one or two tastiest things I have ever prepared.

You do not need the injections nor the marinade. I just coated with thin rub of vegetable oil, then heavy coating of fresh course ground pepper.

Give it plenty of smoke and cook it low and slow. Always us a probe thermometer like a Poulder and do not over cook it.

Low and slow is the way to go... but it will not take very long so watch it close.

Last time I did one, I had guests from the north of Scotland. Uncle Bob said it was the best thing he had ever eaten. Thats saying a lot for a meat eater from the UK.


----------



## ronjohn55

Smoked Tenderloin is a WONDERFUL meal. I made a smoked and seared tenderloin based on a recipe from the Virtual Weber Bullet site, it was fantastic. 

I smoked it in a heavy smoke for an hour (at about 275-300), then seared it on the grill to finish it. The grill was HOT (about 650F hot!), and it was on there just long enough to sear up the outside. The only seasonings were a little oil to coat, salt, and fresh ground pepper. 

We served it with a beef stock and garlic sauce and a sour cream/horseradish sauce. Good stuff!

John


----------



## TATTRAT

Smoking a tenderloin, I can't imagine how big the papers would be!




It is reallt easy and VERY delish, as others have stated. We used to do it for an appitizer with a smoked tomato and red onion confit. 

Like with all smoking, low and slow is the key. As for chips, i prefer cherry wood, and some mesquite. ccook till medium at the most.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm not a smoking expert but a tenderloin is the last cut I would think of smoking. IMO, it's too lean for a low and slow cooking method.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


 

Looks like I was way off on this one.  Now, if I could just get someone to smoke one for me...


----------



## jminion

Andy 
I agree with you, with no connective tissue and a lean cut, Low and slow can work but hot and fast is gives better results IMO.
Jim


----------



## Gretchen

I have smoked ribeyes and they are delicious. The tenderloin would be also but PLEASE don't inject them with anything.
Yes, they are lean BUT they are excruciatingly tender. They will cook very quickly in comparison to other cuts.
I wouldn't over-smoke, and of course, do not smoke using actively burning wood.
Don't use the water pan. Tenderloin doesn't need it.  And the main reason for water pans in smokers is to carry and intensify the smoke.
 I don't know what this smoker is but if it is the bullet type, it will be difficult to keep the temp very low--or adjustible.
 But tenderloins can only be ruined one way (well, maybe two if you inject them with something)--overcooking them.


----------



## Sigma Man

Sorry it took me so long to post results for the beef tenderloin.  I cooked it the way I described in the first post and it was wonderful.  I will definitely smoke a beef tenderloin again.

Sigma Man


----------



## Poppinfresh

I'm glad it worked out, but man...I just couldn't see myself doing something like that.  It just seems like sacrilege.  And I'd never even consider injecting one with flavors...MAYBE a light marinade, but that'd be it.


----------



## Sigma Man

I did not read Gretchen's comments about injecting until after the tenderloin was cooked.  I will try it next time without injecting and see which I like better.  It will have to go some to be better but I will wait and see.

Thanks for your comments.

Sigma Man


----------



## Dubiago

Somewhere we had a smoked tenderloin. It was at a carving station and covered with thin slices of foie gras. Also deerhunters smoke backstrap topped with slices of bacon. I would never have thought to do either.


----------



## Gretchen

Dubiago said:
			
		

> Somewhere we had a smoked tenderloin. It was at a carving station and covered with thin slices of foie gras. Also deerhunters smoke backstrap topped with slices of bacon. I would never have thought to do either.


 
Smoked venison is interesting. I have made it for an appetizer for a tailgage.


----------

